

The Vodafone repair process caught on video - bws22
http://blog.vodafone.co.uk/2013/05/28/fixing-your-phone-the-vodafone-repair-process-caught-on-video-2/

======
jacquesm
> like welding bits on the motherboard

That really caught my eye, did they mean soldering and used welding or is
there actually stuff _welded_ to the board of phones?

~~~
tankbot
Since Vodaphone is US-based (just a guess from the domain) is this an accepted
use of the word welding? Could be one of those colloquialisms like taking a
"lift" vs an "elevator".

~~~
robin_reala
As a UK resident, they just got the word wrong.

------
sclangdon
I'm currently stuck with a Lumia 800 with a penchant for crashing thanks to
Vodafone's "repair" service.

I explained in a written letter how the phone would crash at frequent
intervals (especially when playing or recording video). Being a developer I
even wrote the letter as I would write a bug report with steps on how to
replicate the problem and what not.

They returned the phone to me with a standard letter saying how they fixed the
phone by upgraded the OS to the latest version.

The OS was of course already updated to the latest version before I even sent
it to them. They even tried ringing me on the broken phone I had sent them so
I could explain what my problem was. I'm not sure how they thought I would
answer it exactly...

I tried again and received the same response. Needless to say, my phone is
still broken.

~~~
dagw
_I'm not sure how they thought I would answer it exactly_

Because number are tied to SIM-cards not phones. I've never sent my SIM card
off to be repaired. Just pop your SIM card into a new phone before sending
your broken one off and you'll have not trouble answering when they (or
anybody else) calls.

------
mseebach
There's a bit of uninspired marketing-drone-boilerplate in the blogpost, but
the video is actually quite good. I suspect it's a great way to connect with
the technically interested who, especially in the case of mobile providers,
are probably key drivers for advocacy.

------
nicpottier
The video is pretty impressive, but after seeing all that I wonder whether it
is really worth it to fix a Nokia feature phone rather than just replacing it.
I suppose it must be, but I wonder by how much?

------
chris_wot
"There are different levels of accreditation as well, starting at relatively
simple changes such as back covers or keypads, through to more advanced stuff
like _welding_ bits on the motherboard."

Now that would be something to see.

